# Uy41 válvula rectificadora



## JUan de los SAntos (Oct 9, 2019)

Tengo una duda referente a una radio antigua Askar Modelo 446 I. La radio función a a 117 vol' la pregunta es:

Qué tension pasaría por el ánodo de la rectificadora? Uy41? 
Alguien me podría facilitar el esquema? Gracias


----------



## crimson (Oct 9, 2019)

UY41, filamento 31V a 100mA, los 117 V (no "pasan", la que pasa es la corriente) normalmente iba una resistencia de unos 200 ohm entre el vivo de la tensión de alimentación y la placa, por ahí hay una imagen:

Son todos los circuitos muy similares, es un simple rectificador de media onda.
Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 14, 2019)

La UY41 pertenece a las llamadas "técnica A", y de la serie U en este caso, pues también están las de la serie E, fueron desarrolladas y fabricadas por Philips, con el nombre Miniwatt, aquí en la Argentina las fabricó FAPESA (perteneciente a la Philips).-

*Circuito típico de Philips/Fapesa con válvulas "miniwatt",técnica A, serie U*​**
*Válvula UY41 de mi colección
*​Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## JUan de los SAntos (Oct 15, 2019)

Gracias por el esquema.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 17, 2019)

Aquí tienes otro circuito, de un un receptor ASKAR 453-A, supongo que bastante similar al que tienes ( ASKAR 446 I ) .

​
Rorschach


----------



## JUan de los SAntos (Oct 18, 2019)

gracias por el esquema.El modelo de la radio Askar es el 446-U,  Lo que solicito es saber el valor de la resistencia que va de la patilla 2 de la rectificadora UY41 a la lampara piloto de unos 20 V


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 18, 2019)

JUan de los SAntos dijo:


> Tengo una duda referente a una radio antigua Askar Modelo* 446 I*.



*Tu pusiste 446 I !!!!*
Envié el esquema de un modelo similar : Askar 453-A para que te sirva de referencia, del modelo 446-U no tengo el esquema, si no lo hubiera enviado!



JUan de los SAntos dijo:


> Lo que solicito es saber el valor de la resistencia que va de la patilla 2 de la rectificadora UY41 a la lampara piloto de unos 20 V



Sin referencias, imágenes internas del circuito de tu radio, esquema a mano alzada, medición del resistor que haces referencia, etc., etc., es difícil contestar a tu pregunta si los datos que envías son incompletos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2019)

Sino , con todos los datasheets de las válvulas a mano , ver tensiones de filamento (las corrientes deben ser las mismas incluso del foquito de 24V) , se suman , se le resta la tensión de red (117Vac) . . .  y Ley de Ohm.

Obviamente se probará con una un 50% mayor , se tomarán mediciones y se corregirá


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 22, 2019)

Sucede que en los receptores para ambas corrientes y/o universales que utilizan 5 válvulas miniwatt de la serie U, estos fueron desarrollados para que los filamentos  funcionen en serie a 100 mA c/u para 110/117 Voltios ac/dc sin necesidad de resistor reductor alguno, pues la suma de las 5 da 116,6 voltios, como tampoco necesita reductor para +B, sin embargo y es lógico que el mismo circuito para lugares donde la linea sea de 220 voltios, se utilicen resistores reductores.-
Para lineas de 220 voltios, y circuitos con 5 válvulas de la serie U, los esquemas más comunes de conexión en serie de filamentos, y luz piloto son los siguientes :


​Pero estos ejemplos no son los que corresponden al receptor del que solicita ayuda el colega, porque en los receptores universales para lineas de 110/125 voltios, la luz piloto generalmente es de 20 voltios,100 mA, y va conectada en serie con un resistor de +- 1000 0hms 10W, (se utiliza 20 W como margen de seguridad), directa a la linea a través del interruptor general (ver en las imágenes inferiores L1 #, y R3 *).-
Con esto respondo a la pregunta del colega, mi intención fue que pudiera deducir el mismo los valores y el resultado.-

*Ejemplo con una radio Philips BE-241-U con 5 Válvulas serie U, las mismas que lleva la radio Askar 446 U, y ambas para linea de 110/125 V.*


​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## JUan de los SAntos (Oct 23, 2019)

Muchisimas gracias por la gran clase que me has dado. Las dudas que he tendido es porque no tenía el esquema que me ayudara- yo sólo soy aficionado-, y por otro, porque me habían dicho que para saber el valor de dicha resistencia averiada ( del cual le adjunto la foto) se cortara por la mitad , y me daría el valor, pero según el tester el valor total llegaría a ser de unos 250 Ohmios .Por esos mis dudas


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 23, 2019)

Tu dices que has cortado el resistor más o menos por la mitad, y que la suma de ambas mitades mide : 250 ohms.
¿Es así?, Explica mejor lo que has hecho !


----------



## JUan de los SAntos (Oct 24, 2019)

Es un método de profesionales de reparadores de radio. Cuando se desconoce el valor de la resistencia bobinada ( que esta deteriorada), la parten por la mitad, y miden el valor de una de las partes, lo multiplicas por dos, y será el resultado total del valor de la resistencia.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 24, 2019)

Eso que hacen "los profesionales" se entendió, se sabe, es básico, y por otra parte aproximado , lo que no se entiende es si tu hiciste eso, o no, porque escribes en potencial.


----------



## JUan de los SAntos (Oct 24, 2019)

Acabo de volver a ver la radio, y fijarme mejor en el zócalo de la valvula rectificadora- le envío foto-, la bombillita del dial, se alimenta del voltaje del filamento de la patilla 8. el Filamento se alimenta de 31 voltios y de ahí la resistencia de unos 206 Ohm ( amp=0.15)  .Midiendo con el tester la mitad de la resitencia ( como comenté ) me da aprox 225 voltios. Tengo que comprar la resitencia y soldarla. Le comentaré cuando lo haga. Muchísimas gracias por todo.y perdona las molestias.Saludos desde  Málaga ( España)


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 24, 2019)

No veo que sea como tu dices, del pin 8 (filamento) sale un cable azul que conecta en serie con el pin de filamento de otra válvula, del pin 1 de filamento hay soldado un cable gordito con aislantes cerámicos, (deduzco que debe ser el que viene de la linea), otro cable azul soldado que sale para arriba y no se ve más nada, ( deduzco que debe ser el que va al resistor, y luego a la luz piloto), y la tercera conexión que va al pin 2 (ánodo/placa).-


----------



## JUan de los SAntos (Oct 24, 2019)

Efectivamente ,del pin 1 sale el cable( de anillas ceramicas) que va a la resistencia que esta mal y al piloto del dial. El cable azul que sale del Pin 1, no es el problema.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 24, 2019)

Entonces el cable azul del que refieres "no es el problema", que sale para arriba y no se ve más nada, debe ser el de alimentación que viene de la linea de 117v, o a un punto donde conecta a la linea, o al interruptor que va a la linea, porque de algún lado debe de alimentarse la UY41, el terminal pin 1 sirve de conexión común: 1) del comienzo de la serie de filamento, 2) del ánodo placa (pin2), 3) y la conexión del cable con anillas que va a la resistencia que alimenta a la luz piloto del dial.-
Debes observar con detenimiento el último circuito que publiqué.



JUan de los SAntos dijo:


> la bombillita del dial, se alimenta del voltaje del filamento



Por todo lo explicado, la luz piloto del dial (bombillita) se alimenta de la linea de 117V a través del resistor reductor, "y no del voltaje del filamento".


----------



## JUan de los SAntos (Oct 25, 2019)

muchas gracias por tus explicaciones.Cordiales saludos


----------

